# Copperplate Gothic font licensing !!?!



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey, 

Can anyone tell me if this font is OK for commercial use? Where can I get licensing if necessary?

It looks like the font belongs to Microsoft but I am not sure. Any help would be great.

Thanks !!


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Anyone...?


Sent from my SGP311 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ChristopherG (Apr 24, 2013)

As far as I'm aware it's licensed and you can buy it from places like MyFonts. There should be free variations online though, so google it up and see what you come up with.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If you have it installed you can convert to curves and its now legal to use with no licensing.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

sben763 said:


> If you have it installed you can convert to curves and its now legal to use with no licensing.


Hey! Thanks for the reply. 

What do you mean by convert to curves?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

In vector programs like Corel or Illustrator instead of leaving as a font you can select and convert to curves. It is no longer a font.


----------



## ChristopherG (Apr 24, 2013)

Basically, if, for example, you had a downloadable pdf on your site and the text was in this font then you'd need a license for it. If you turn it to raster, or vector graphic then you're in the clear.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You don't need to raster it just go directly to curves and your good.


----------

